# Offwhiteknight's Haunt 2009



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

(first of several)

So this is the first real year of me doing anything serious...last year or two I just put some stuff out, but this year, I managed to make two pumpkinrots in addition to a "scarecrow" I made last year...this is the front lawn of my in-laws, since they actually get TOTs. Enjoy!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

and here's more, some close-ups...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I really like this guy....


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Love the 'rot!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I like this one even better....








Nice job on your props!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

And here's a few more, including the best prop I've ever had a hand in making...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

She is ok...does she come with lights???? Just kidding she is adorable! The only thing is that the props don't talk back to you when they are teenagers. I hope she comes with a return policy when she hits 16 because I'm stuck with mine.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're right, that little one is the best prop anyone could make

And the other ones are great as well!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

It gets even better (but the pictures didn't come out). We had a big red plastic wagon that she rode around in that night. We cut out big pieces of foamcore board in the shape of big pirate ships (one on each side) and painted those and then in the front seat of the wagon, a portable MP3 player with speakers blaring pirate music from Disney. She had her own pirate ship and theme music all night long...


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Joiseygal said:


> I think I like this one even better....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this guy. I really suck at making the body. You did a good job on the body. Kudos!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job on your props.
That's awesome that she got her own pirate ship and music all night long


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

DeathTouch, I kinda cheated in a way. I used a standard Blucky, just like you get at Spirit. PVC internal skeleton inside the blucky, then I did the panty hose and carpet adhesive corpsing. Red Mahogany stain for the win!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Offwhiteknight said:


> It gets even better (but the pictures didn't come out). We had a big red plastic wagon that she rode around in that night. We cut out big pieces of foamcore board in the shape of big pirate ships (one on each side) and painted those and then in the front seat of the wagon, a portable MP3 player with speakers blaring pirate music from Disney. She had her own pirate ship and theme music all night long...


That's an awesome idea!

Great props too!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

the pumpkin-breakers are great! and I like that grim pumpkin reaper type guy too! Looks like fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

what a beautiful little ghoul. great idea with the pirate ship!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is great, I'm sure the pirate princess had a blast! If you couldn't tell, I like Pirates!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely love the ROTS but love the little prop better


----------

